# Tegu's scale came off



## DREWWW615 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello everyone, my name is Drew and for the last 2 months, I've been the proud tegu dad to my little buddy Drogon. I used to read this forum a lot when I was doing research before getting a tegu, so I figured it'd be smart to sign up now that I have him in case I had any beginner questions.
A couple days ago he had his first full shed and it went very well...for the most part. One of the scales on his snout came off when he shed. I wasn't very concerned because I know that they can grow back after some time. However, just today I took him out of his enclosure and noticed some black coloring where the scale was. I figured it was just some dried substrate that got stuck. So, I tried to get it off for him, but when I went to pick it off, some it turned out to be the scale healing! I guess it was just a scab or something. I felt like a total idiot and apologized profusely to my baby. I was just wondering if it is normal for them to for scabs like that and if I should possibly consider putting some form of antibiotic on the wound??? I'd love to get some advice!
Here are some pics:


----------



## DREWWW615 (Nov 2, 2019)

Update: after a couple hours, the area has turned black/dark blue. Is this part of the healing process?


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 3, 2019)

A little antibiotic ointment will speed things along.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Nov 10, 2019)

It doesn't look serious but might benefit from a little antibiotic to be on the safe side


----------

